# How do you feel about colored contacts?



## luvsic (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering how you felt about colored contacts. I am Asian, and yesterday I told my roommate I was considering getting colored contacts in grey. She gave me a weird look and said "Why? Brown eyes _fit_ you. If you had any other eye color it would look dumb, like you're trying to be white or something." OK, so obviously nothing else except brown would look "natural" on us Asians, but getting colored contacts doesn't freaking mean I'm trying to change my ethnicity. *rolls eyes* It's like saying me dying my hair a lighter shade of brown automatically means I want to look white. So yeah, I thought what she said was pretty stupid. Just because most people of color have brown eyes doesn't mean we can't spice it up and be fun!

I was thinking of Freshlook colored contacts in either grey, honey, or a hazel color. I don't think I'm daring enough to wear something like blue or green. If you guys wear/are interested in colored contacts than feel free to post! Oh and pictures are always appreciated!

Here is a small picture of my eye:


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not much for contacts unless they're particularly out there and theatrical. I'm content with my natural eye color. 

My biggest issue with some people of color who do wear contacts isn't the color, but the brand. They end up getting really cheap looking contacts that just look terribly artificial. If you're going to invest in something that changes your appearance so drastically (IMO) then go for a good brand, don't go to City Sports.

I used to have a friend, she had a beautiful deep brown skin tone, and she wore bright blue contacts, but I couldn't look her in the eyes.

Not because she changed her eyes from dark brown to light blue, but because she wore contacts that said SAMPLE PAIR NOT FOR RESALE on the outer rim of the contact.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Not because she changed her eyes from dark brown to light blue, but because she wore contacts that said SAMPLE PAIR NOT FOR RESALE on the outer rim of the contact._

 
Oh. My. Goodness. O_O are you serious. That is really embarassing.

I think my eye color is alright, it's definately more leaning on the deep side of brown and usually look black in pictures. I'd just like something to enhance my eyes, or bring them out more. And yeah, if I get contacts I tend to get a higher-end brand of them, not a lower-end one  or else they just look WAY too cheap. I know what you mean by girls wearing cheap-looking contacts...it ruins their whole look.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmm, I think it is def fun wearing colored contacts once in awhile. But when you wear them everyday, all day, religiously and convince your self that your natural eyecolor is blue not brown, etc then that's a problem. I have a gf who has been wearing green once everyday for the past 9 years, and basically tells people that she has naturally green eyes. I mean they look nice on her and, but why go to that extent, like she isn't happy with what she has.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Nov 8, 2007)

I wear colored contacts and personally I think wearing colored contacts, dying your hair, wearing makeup are all the same. Its hypocritical for someone to say you are trying to be a different ethnicity than you are because you want to try something different and then they go ahead and do something different to themselves. Its all for fun and its not like you really believe you are changing who you are just by changing something in your look. If you do decide to wear colored contacts from Freshlook, try pure hazel. Its a really pretty color and doesn't look fake on brown eyes.


----------



## COBI (Nov 8, 2007)

I LOVE my grey contacts.  I also have tried a green, violet and another that I don't recall.  Most recently (last week), I bought turquoise.  I LOVE them, too; completely different look for than the grey.

I am just as likely to be wearing "clear" as colored contacts; it all depends on my mood, but, man, can I make the colors pop with those turquiose more than any other color I've tried.

Not sure if it matters for your survey, but I am caucasian/white with dark hair (unless of course, it's a time when I happen to be wearing it light.)

They are definitely an accessory to me; much like deciding which shadow color and earrings I am going to wear.  Clear=everyday/normal; grey="serious"; turquoise="fun"  (those are the three in rotation for me right now.)  The turquoise blends a LOT better than I thought it would.

EDIT: Forget to mention, my eyes are the "most beautiful shade of shit brown" (according to a friend), and I use FreshLook Colorblends.  I am not sure if that is a line that J_absinthe considers "cheap" or not, but I only pay $32 per box (which is what most of the colored lines run at approximately) which I think is inexpensive.  My clear contacts run me about $22 per box.  Lucky for me, I get the same 'scrip in both eyes, so I buy a box at a time.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that they are fun and great to use if you want to change your look. They are just like any other accessory in my opinion. I wear glasses every single day from the moment I get up in the morning until I go to sleep at night... It can get a little boring! So I went and got coloured contacts so that I can have a change when I want. I've got brown eyes, and I purchased violet coloured and hazel contacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go ahead and give the a go if you are curious! Be daring.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 8, 2007)

I work in a a hospital that is predominantly staffed by Asians or Hapas (half and halfs,"hafu" like myself). An awful lot of us wear contact lenses-and the most popular contact lens colors are hazel or gray. They are easy to find in the lens water,and they are fun. They add a little spark to our otherwise drab wardrobe of uniforms and name tags. lots of us lighten our hair and many of us use popular "white essence" skin products,but we don't try to pass as white,we don't need a consciousness raising session,we are secure with who we are.When a white person makes their hair darker or gets a tan no one accuses them of wanting to be a person of color,lol. People don't tend to wear tinted contacts because of self hate.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hmm, I think it is def fun wearing colored contacts once in awhile. But when you wear them everyday, all day, religiously and convince your self that your natural eyecolor is blue not brown, etc then that's a problem._

 
I totally agree.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 8, 2007)

I am fair skinned (Hyper Real NW 100), natural blueish-grey eyes. I actually want to get brown coloured contact lenses (I feel it'd be more versatile when i want to wear blue or green e/s) but my brother suggested amethyst coloured ones--really contemplating that now. I say go for it! Have fun!


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to Dad I have been cursed with the four-eyes gene! (Thanks Dad!) 

I usually wear glasses because Im too lazy to put in contacts everyday...

I wear contacts when I go out, to the movies, shopping etc etc

I have been wearing them since I was about 18 I think. (Im 23 now). 

I have tried: Jewel Blue, Violet (Crazy! fake on me but I didn't care) Grey, Amethyst and Aqua. The only ones that looked remotley real were the aqua and the grey. Amethyst was almost like my real brown eyes so it wasn't too bad.

I think they are great for something different! I always got people saying:
"Your eyes are beautiful, gorgeous, amazing etc etc".
My reaction:
"THANKS! They're fake!" hahahahaha
It was a great conversation starter too. Especially when the guy tried to be funny and said:
"Oh, so how is it having a fake eye".

The only thing I don't like about it is when girls wear full makeup, bleach blonde hair, orange skin and obviously-fake-bright-blue contact lenses. Is anything about her real? But thats just my opinion. Im sure a million guys would say Im wrong.

I wear normal contacts now because I found that I always got sore eyes, headaches and this won't make sense probably but a 'thick' feeling on my eyes almost as if my eyeball was drying up! EWWWW so gross I know. 

CONCLUSION: They're fun! Just don't lie that they're real. You can tell!


EDIT: I REALLY DISLIKE the ones that are: Smiley faces!!!!, Dollar signs and not a fan of the cat eye ones either! They're a bit creepy.

Smiley Face

Cat Eye

Dollar Signs


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 8, 2007)

i think they are nice, but i don't wear them. i have naturally green eyes, and don't really want any other color. lol but be careful what brand you get.  because you have such dark eyes, try to go for a higher end brand and not such a bright color ( i.e. blue) because they can actually look kind of dull and too dark.


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

......


----------



## chocodcocoa (Nov 9, 2007)

I've worn a whole bunch of different coloured contacts... green, hazel, blue, gray... but now I'm just wearing clear ones.  Somehow I find the clear ones to be much more comfortable... and I could never get the coloured ones to look "real" on me.

There is some controversy over coloured contacts in the Asian community... ever since that Singaporean blogger girl got extensive plastic surgery to make her facial features more "white" so that she looks Eurasian, things like that have been criticised... but I say if you can pull them off, then go for it!  Just don't get those bright red ones or those really outrageous ones...


----------



## Margarita (Nov 9, 2007)

I think they're a lot of fun and I really like how you can change your makeup colours because of your eye colour.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with you guys, I wouldn't want to get them to change my eye color permenently  per se, just for fun (to wear it on days I feel like it.) And I definately wouldn't say that the contacts (whatever color they were) were my real eye color, lol! People would know I was lying anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have been cursed with the 4-eyed gene too  ahh. 

I def. know it's a controversy in the asian community. I was talking with a few others once about the whole "blonde haired blue eyed" asian girl look, and I honestly say that that to me is just unnatural looking. But I know girls who have gotten circle lenses and really really subtle colored contacts, and it looks just gorgeous on them. That is what I am thinking...something more natural instead of eye-popping obvious.

thanks for all of the input!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I'm an NC50 and I plan on getting either/both hazel and/or green Freshlook Colorblends. I think it would look natural because one side of my family that's my skin color and a little lighter have naturally hazel/green eyes. Of course they'd know, but down here it's common to see light-skinned black people with natural hazel or green eyes. Heck, I've even seen dark-skinned black people with natural hazel eyes (love the guys I've met with them - it's a weakness).


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting colored contacts myself! And yeah, there's no harm in trying to spice things up a bit by changing our eye color--I think it's fun!  But I dunno with hazel contacts though..I'm not sure with Freshlook but some hazel contact I've seen look very unnatural and weird.


----------



## aeni (Nov 9, 2007)

Considering that brown eyes are far more common than any other color in any race (b/c the trait is slowly being "breeded" out since it's recessive), your friend is wack.  Go for the color change.  I went with costumey grey lenses and it was awesome. People didn't really notice except for in photos.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that it's totally a personal preference.
It's no one's place to tell you that you're trying to be something that you're not because you want to wear contacts.  Me personally, I haven't but as someone else said, I like my eye color and I would be a little freaked out trying to put them in. 

You have do you what you want to do!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I have colored contacts and I enjoy wearing them (light brown and green).  For me I tend to lean more towards my clear contacts though because of focus related issues.  I really wanted to get some purple contacts though!
I've had someone give me guff about wearing them saying that I was trying to be white.  That person also said that my highlights at the time (which had started out light brown but became blonde from working outside in the summer) were also an attempt to be white.  In the particular case of that person, I just ignored her because she wanted to ascribe some artificial value to my decisions without actually listening to what I had to say about it.
Moral of the story, if you have fun with it, go for it.  There will always be nay sayers, and probably ones who don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 9, 2007)

I remember sitting in the theater with my parents watching Meemoirs of a Geisha and my Dad said "If she can wear blue eyes,you can too."......I like that "surprising eyes".


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2007)

I went into this at length in another post but to summarize: leave the color contacts alone.  I'm not a fan.  I say embrace your natural eye color.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2007)

I look at them like I do eyeshadow, false lashes, extensions, foundation, or a push up bra.
They're fun, don't try to convince the world they're real, and don't use them as an identifier of self.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 9, 2007)

i dont have a problem with them or people wearing them. I wouldnt wear them though.. im happy with my eye colour. if you wanna wear them then go for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they look kinda nice and can really make your eyes stand out more. but i dont see any point in wearing them 24/7 like paris hilton .. seriously!

but thats like dying your hair or getting surgery ... i stil dnt think changing ur eye colour is necessary. but like i said.. paris hilton [i do love her] but i dont see why she needs to look like something completely different? yes she dyes her hair but thats quite common nowadays but changing eye colour? thats seriously f*cked up! next she will be changing her skin colour... maybe green? ohh now that would be a trend


----------



## jenii (Nov 9, 2007)

I used to wear violet contacts when I was a teenager. I thought it looked awesome.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, your majesty. Lol.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I went into this at length in another post but to summarize: leave the color contacts alone. I'm not a fan. I say embrace your natural eye color._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 9, 2007)

I worked with a woman who was very dark skinned and I have no idea what shade these contacts were, but patients would tell me that she looked possessed. The older folks were actually scared of her - "The nurse with the evil eyes". I think she must have thought people were staring at her, because her eyes were pretty. 

I didn't think it was flattering at all.  In fact, it was extremely distracting.

I have seen some colored contacts that were a slight shade difference that actually did look great. Someone enhancing their medium brown eyes and making them darker or blue grey eyes a slight bit more grey. I don't care for "not ever found in nature" looks unless it is for something special - costume, a particular photo, or a movie. 

I have never seen a natural normal healthy eye that I didn't think was beautiful.  Personally, I really like it when people enhance their eyes with the right makeup techniques for their unique beauty.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 9, 2007)

This is so funny to me. I've seen black children before with green and even blue eyes and gold, blond and red hair. This is going to be more and more common with the growth of biracial relationships and children, so will it be "not so natural" then?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

I have never seen children or adults  with electric color eyes like the ones that the previous poster posted .  The  same color as those contacts with the dollar signs, the smileys, or the cat eyes.   If that is in the human gene pool, I would want to see it.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2007)

There you go:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...er/1352682179/

Hit the next picture and "All Sizes" to see them up close.

No dollar signs or smileys, but they're blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I have never seen children or adults with electric color eyes like the ones that the previous poster posted . The same color as those contacts with the dollar signs, the smileys, or the cat eyes. If that is in the human gene pool, I would want to see it._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are blue eyes.  Where does blue eyes not exist in the human gene pool.  

Are you playing with me?

BTW - That's a hottie there.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I have never seen children or adults  with electric color eyes like the ones that the previous poster posted .  The  same color as those contacts with the dollar signs, the smileys, or the cat eyes.   If that is in the human gene pool, I would want to see it._

 
Mine and my sisters are, so are my dad's.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_There you go:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...er/1352682179/

Hit the next picture and "All Sizes" to see them up close.

No dollar signs or smileys, but they're blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy shit dude.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

Talk about interpretations..

Okay, post some more eye candy


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

IndigoWaters - Can I put in special requests like  deep olive tone, very long straight or wavy  black hair, no shirt on,  hmmm  I might need paper and pen now for this important assignment here.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I look at them like I do eyeshadow, false lashes, extensions, foundation, or a push up bra.
They're fun, don't try to convince the world they're real, and don't use them as an identifier of self._

 


Shimmer, you have truly said it the best!  I truly appreciate responses like this.


----------



## VivaGlamGirl22 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_There you go:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...er/1352682179/

Hit the next picture and "All Sizes" to see them up close.

No dollar signs or smileys, but they're blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






I don't have a problem with colored contacts so long as they look right on the person and said person is not trying to pass them off as their natural eye color.  I've tried grey lenses before but they looked a hot mess on me....I do want to try some in a lighter brown.....just a little something to brighten my natural brown color a little like the enhancers or the color blends.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Shimmer, you have truly said it the best!  I truly appreciate responses like this._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay, I am on the link of the  "beautiful men of the world" here. I am doing careful assessments of the Uh eyes.  That's right.  That's what we were talking about.  I am looking at just the uh uh  eyes.  Yes, eyes.  That's it.    WERD!   Whow   Can't thank - IndigoWaters enough for that link here.   *faints*


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2007)

I know they're blue, that's why I said they're not dollar signs but they're blue. Lol.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Those are blue eyes. Where does blue eyes not exist in the human gene pool. 

Are you playing with me?

BTW - That's a hottie there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Holy shit dude._

 
He's got alot more eye candy on there. Whether or not they prefer us is another thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Talk about interpretations..

Okay, post some more eye candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol. Yep, they're real. I saw a little black girl on a Publix or paper towel commercial one day with piercing blue eyes and almost fell out of my chair. I wish I could find that commercial.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Okay, I am on the link of the "beautiful men of the world" here. I am doing careful assessments of the Uh eyes. That's right. That's what we were talking about. I am looking at just the uh uh eyes. Yes, eyes. That's it. WERD! Whow Can't thank - IndigoWaters enough for that link here. *faints*_


----------



## faifai (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_This is so funny to me. I've seen black children before with green and even blue eyes and gold, blond and red hair. This is going to be more and more common with the growth of biracial relationships and children, so will it be "not so natural" then?_

 
...huh? I think people take issue with contacts/claim that light-eyed contacts look "unnatural" when they look really fake and flat - dimensional, natural looking, multi-tonal colored contacts can look beautiful on people of any skintone. Obviously there _are_ people out there who have naturally darker skin and lighter eyes, so it's not that lighter eyes themselves are unnatural on darker toned people, just that the contacts look unnatural.

As for me personally, I did have colored contacts about 4 years ago. They were Freshlook Colorblends in Green. People always thought they were my natural eyecolor and I got so many compliments. Unfortunately, the lenses felt too thick/heavy in my eyes and made my eyes feel dry all the time, so I ended up not renewing the prescription once the supply ran out. I normally wear contacts anyway (-2.5 in right eye, -3.25 in left eye) so it was just like taking advantage of my already being used to wearing lenses.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2007)

Just venting. But the Freshlooks I was talking about are the Colorblends that let your natural eye color come through and blend with the contacts to make them look more natural. We even have a Specktrette on here who put them on (of a darker skintone) and I had to do a double-take because they looked so real but I didn't remember them having those colored eyes before.

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_...huh? I think people take issue with contacts when they look really fake and flat - dimensional, natural looking colored contacts can look beautiful on people of any skintone!_


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2007)

Ha! As you were updating, I was talking about Colorblends.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_As for me personally, I did have colored contacts about 4 years ago. They were Freshlook Colorblends in Green. People always thought they were my natural eyecolor and I got so many compliments. Unfortunately, the lenses felt too thick/heavy in my eyes and made my eyes feel dry all the time, so I ended up not renewing the prescription once the supply ran out. I normally wear contacts anyway (-2.5 in right eye, -3.25 in left eye) so it was just like taking advantage of my already being used to wearing lenses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2007)

Nude eyed men are beautiful...  Whoe any color looks freaking great.  Don't cover those beauties.  I don't like to guess what under the covers.  I mean lens there.  Let, those natural peeps show.  I am delirous.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 10, 2007)

To each her own, but I think it's down right tacky when people select colors that they know don't look natural.

Black women don't usually have blue eyes, so when I see one that does, I think "Lame, she's wearing contacts."

Nobody in existence has bright purple eyes with a blue ring around the iris.  so when I see someone with those eyes I think, "Super lame, you couldn't even contacts that look real."


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Nobody in existence has bright purple eyes with a blue ring around the iris.  so when I see someone with those eyes I think, "Super lame, you couldn't even contacts that look real."_

 
LOL...don't crack me up!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Nov 10, 2007)

I wear contacts anyway because I'm practically blind without them. My theory is, why not make it a fashion accessory? I have both honey colored and green (RX) contacts and interchange them with my mood. I'm a bottle redhead with pale skin and freckles so I thought both colors suited. Whatever works for ya', kwim?


----------



## *KT* (Nov 10, 2007)

I have green/grey eyes.  My advice, from my own experience, is to make sure you try a sample of every color you're interested in before ordering anything!  Certain colors, while they may look great in the picture, end up making you look like you've got dead eyes when you put them in.  Unless that's the look you're going for... it's not so good. LOL.  

I have contacts (clear) but they are terribly uncomfortable for me to wear for  more than 4ish hours.  It has nothing to do with the brand because I wear Oasys which are some of the best for dry eyes on the market.... my tears just aren't oily enough.  Since tears are mucus, oil, and water if you don't have enough oil content, they evaporate quickly and make your contacts feel all dry and sticky after a few hours.  Luckily, I'm only slightly nearsighted and can work and function at home without any correction, I just wear sun/eyeglasses as needed for driving.  

With all that said, I'm not the biggest fan of colored contacts for myself... but if you want to use them as an accessory, go for it and have fun with them.  I just brought all this up because for all you know, you may not even be able to tolerate wearing them for more than a few hours for fun.  

Lastly, always treat them well because they are going into your eyes and should be well cleaned, tossed out regularly, etc because while colored contacts may be pretty, but eye infections are not!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 10, 2007)

Just for the record, I wasn't saying that Freshlooks is cheap, I was referring to knockoff brands they sell in 1-packs at beauty supply stores.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...n/photostream/


ummm... that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 how YOU doin!!!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...n/photostream/


ummm... that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 how YOU doin!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow. he. is. hot.
I think that Tyra has a greyish green color to her eyes, but then again, I've seen a wide range in colors for her eyes seeing as people who love digital editing get first take at her pictures.

But anyways, I think that if anyone is worried about looking fake, I've seen friends with naturally blue eyes look fake wearing blue contacts that were bright aqua.  For me it's not so much a question of race as far as what's natural, it's more a question of what's been attested previously.  But still if doesn't look natural that doesn't mean it will automatically look bad in my book.  Those bright aqua contacts looked nice on her.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_There you go:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...er/1352682179/

Hit the next picture and "All Sizes" to see them up close.

No dollar signs or smileys, but they're blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DUDE. WOW. O___O oh my gosh, that is so striking!

ahaha, when I was watching memoirs of a geisha w/ my mom, she actually said the exact opposite. "those contacts look so weird/unnatural on her..."

 she's for working with what you've got. I still see no harm in enhancement though (ie bringing out the color more because my eyes tend to look black.) Makeup, though it can be viewed as an art, is also used for enhancement (at least to me.) I know some girls can totally pull off the nude look, but not me. I need some mascara to look alive.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_To each her own, but I think it's down right tacky when people select colors that they know don't look natural.

Black women don't usually have blue eyes, so when I see one that does, I think "Lame, she's wearing contacts."

Nobody in existence has bright purple eyes with a blue ring around the iris. so when I see someone with those eyes I think, "Super lame, you couldn't even contacts that look real."_

 
Lol... XD and yeah, I kind of know how you feel. In all honesty when I see an asian girl with blue contacts I automatically KNOW they're fake. Since brown and blue are pretty much complete opposites, THAT is why I don't want to try it, I'd prefer to go more of thje subtle/natural route. So once i did see an Asian girl w/ blue contacts, she wore them all the time and she was really pretty, but her eyes distracted me too much. I just knew they were unnatural, and trust me, she wasn't fooling anyone with them. 

So, again, I believe wearing 'em for fun and not trying to pass it as your real eye color.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 10, 2007)

For many, topic of coloured contacts brings as much debate as Skin Lightening products. Many people view it as trying to be "white" (there's other threads on this topic) but its funny how when Caucasian people tan or use bronzers most people don't assume they are trying to be ethnic right? Imo it takes all kinds, but prejudices based on a few bad examples is, well, down right ignorant. Let's say a non-Asian person wears a Kimono or a Chi Pao (tradition chinese dress) to me, I think that is super cool, so why can't an Asian person changed their eye colour? It doesn't automatically mean anyone is trying to be another race. 

I ventured briefly into the world of coloured contacts long time ago, (10 years ago) the quality and look was poor so I only tried a few samples and went back to the regular clear contacts (as I am blind as a bat). But I think I might try looking into them again....the only time I think it becomes lame is like what shimmer said when you try to convince people they are real and it becomes like a crutch. For example I know of some people who are so dependent on their coloured contacts they cannot leave or be seen without them on (because people will know this is not their natural eye colour!). Hmmm, I just thought of Paris Hilton just now....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 11, 2007)

Ummm... that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 how YOU doin!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Agrees.   I had wonderful dreams last night.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey! You stole my link! J/K. Ok, not really. Grrrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_http://www.flickr.com/photos/themode...n/photostream/


ummm... that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 how YOU doin!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gingergirl (Nov 11, 2007)

I say go for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To me, contacts are like an accessorie.  Just as long as you don't go around convincing everyone else they're your natural eyecolor.  I know too many people who do that who are too...hmm..ashamed to admit that they're fake.

I wear Freshlook colorblends in turquoise and they look awesome.  They don't have that fake look about them.  I've had people even ask me, "Are your eyes naturally that color?"  even the front desk woman at the optomitrist's office asked me this when I was shopping for reading glasses. I had to look at this woman...I couldn't believe she was asking me that.  Hello, you work in a place that sells colored contact lens.










I also have freshlook radiance in autumn. Sunrise doesn't do jack diddly.  Eden looks pretty but wasn't for me.  I looked like a cat.






I've also had green, blue, brown and grey.  Blue was UGLY and just yuck.  Green was natural looking that most people couldn't tell.  Grey is fantastic.  Brown gives you like this...I don't know...I didn't like it much.  But you have to go in and try them all out for yourself because just because two people have brown eyes doesn't mean that the colored contacts will look the same.  My friend has brown eyes but when she uses colored contacts by freshlook colorblends, they don't make much of a difference for her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With my natural brown eyes, I can wear any color shadow or liner under the sun. I have some friends with blue eyes that wished they had brown eyes.  For some odd reason, they think they can't pull off eye makeup with them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously don't give a rat's behind what people think.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

i have blue/green eyes and i love to wear dark brown contacts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just love it makes my eyes look, but people always like my natural eye color..once they know i have light eyes.
it's funny people speak in spanish to me sometimes when i wear the dark ones..even i'm totally pale? LOL wired...i guess that's orlando,fl for you !


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

yah, please don't pretend those are you natural eyes---i have when people do it : i CAN see ,you know? LOL


----------



## luvsic (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingergirl* 

 
_I say go for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  To me, contacts are like an accessorie.  Just as long as you don't go around convincing everyone else they're your natural eyecolor.  I know too many people who do that who are too...hmm..ashamed to admit that they're fake.

I wear Freshlook colorblends in turquoise and they look awesome.  They don't have that fake look about them.  I've had people even ask me, "Are your eyes naturally that color?"  even the front desk woman at the optomitrist's office asked me this when I was shopping for reading glasses. I had to look at this woman...I couldn't believe she was asking me that.  Hello, you work in a place that sells colored contact lens.










I also have freshlook radiance in autumn. Sunrise doesn't do jack diddly.  Eden looks pretty but wasn't for me.  I looked like a cat.






I've also had green, blue, brown and grey.  Blue was UGLY and just yuck.  Green was natural looking that most people couldn't tell.  Grey is fantastic.  Brown gives you like this...I don't know...I didn't like it much.  But you have to go in and try them all out for yourself because just because two people have brown eyes doesn't mean that the colored contacts will look the same.  My friend has brown eyes but when she uses colored contacts by freshlook colorblends, they don't make much of a difference for her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With my natural brown eyes, I can wear any color shadow or liner under the sun. I have some friends with blue eyes that wished they had brown eyes.  For some odd reason, they think they can't pull off eye makeup with them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously don't give a rat's behind what people think._

 
oh my god, those look absolutely gorgeous on you! wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they look like a lot of fun. Haha, I am Asian and I am pretty tan so I don't know how well I could pull blue off. That is truly bold, props girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think for now I might stick to more naturals for now and maybe get a really bold pair for fun nights out.  I know what you mean by brown being kind of "blah" sometimes, I like the way my eye looks in the light because it kind of turns into this really light-ish, pretty brown color that pop but are still subtle enough to not make a huge difference...otherwise they're just pretty much black in all other lights except for sunlight. So I'm kind of aiming for that color. I don't know, it all depends on how fat my wallet is  hehe, thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## gingergirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_oh my god, those look absolutely gorgeous on you! wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they look like a lot of fun. Haha, I am Asian and I am pretty tan so I don't know how well I could pull blue off. That is truly bold, props girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think for now I might stick to more naturals for now and maybe get a really bold pair for fun nights out. I know what you mean by brown being kind of "blah" sometimes, I like the way my eye looks in the light because it kind of turns into this really light-ish, pretty brown color that pop but are still subtle enough to not make a huge difference...otherwise they're just pretty much black in all other lights except for sunlight. So I'm kind of aiming for that color. I don't know, it all depends on how fat my wallet is  hehe, thanks for posting those pics!_

 

Haha, thanks!  They're a lot of fun but as far as makeup goes...with turquoise I just wear black liner.  Anything else would be a major overkill to the face!

With brown eyes, I can wear anything!  Like this liner by M.A.C.  WOOOO I love it.  My friends with blue eyes, again, wish they had brown eyes.










Definitely start out with something you're comfortable with that's subtle.  Freshlook Radiance is the best thing for very subtle change (Autumn and Sunset. I'm wearing Autumn in the pics above).  They add like a subtle highlight to brown eyes that aren't obvious. Green was my very first choice YEAAAAARS ago (like back in 98) because no one could tell I was wearing them.  My mom even looked at me when I told her "Hey I have in green contacts!" and she was like "Huh?"


----------



## captodometer (Nov 12, 2007)

Personally, I think that unnatural looking colored contacts are just tacky.  They belong in the same category as orange self tanners, bad hair weaves, and FFF breast implants.  Everybody looks at the perpetrator and knows it isn't real.

I especially object to contact lenses as a fashion accessory.  It's one thing if your vision is bad, you need contacts/glasses to see, and then you choose colored contacts.  It's another thing to be putting crap in your eyes that doesn't need to be there just to make a fashion statement.  No matter how well you take care of your contacts, an optometrist can tell the difference between the eye of a contact lense wearer and someone who doesn't.  And remember the Bausch and Lomb incident where the cleaning solution probably caused the fungal eye infection in all those people?  It's not worth it for pure vanity.

My vision is lousy; I had contacts in the past and still wear glasses.  The idea of getting colored lenses never even entered my mind.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 12, 2007)

@ some of these comments.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingergirl* 

 
_Haha, thanks! They're a lot of fun but as far as makeup goes...with turquoise I just wear black liner. Anything else would be a major overkill to the face!

With brown eyes, I can wear anything! Like this liner by M.A.C. WOOOO I love it. My friends with blue eyes, again, wish they had brown eyes.










Definitely start out with something you're comfortable with that's subtle. Freshlook Radiance is the best thing for very subtle change (Autumn and Sunset. I'm wearing Autumn in the pics above). They add like a subtle highlight to brown eyes that aren't obvious. Green was my very first choice YEAAAAARS ago (like back in 98) because no one could tell I was wearing them. My mom even looked at me when I told her "Hey I have in green contacts!" and she was like "Huh?"_

 
very cool. I never really thought about brown eyes being so versitile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it's because I never tried any eyeliner colors besides black! So I will definately spice it up and give it a go XD thank you!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Personally, I think that unnatural looking colored contacts are just tacky.  They belong in the same category as orange self tanners, bad hair weaves, and FFF breast implants.  Everybody looks at the perpetrator and knows it isn't real.

I especially object to contact lenses as a fashion accessory.  It's one thing if your vision is bad, you need contacts/glasses to see, and then you choose colored contacts.  It's another thing to be putting crap in your eyes that doesn't need to be there just to make a fashion statement.  No matter how well you take care of your contacts, an optometrist can tell the difference between the eye of a contact lense wearer and someone who doesn't.  And remember the Bausch and Lomb incident where the cleaning solution probably caused the fungal eye infection in all those people?  It's not worth it for pure vanity.

My vision is lousy; I had contacts in the past and still wear glasses.  The idea of getting colored lenses never even entered my mind._

 


I feel the same way about people who wear non-prescription glasses, just frames with clear lenses.  Having shitty eyesight's not a trend, it's an annoyance IMO.


----------



## COBI (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree; bad vision is an annoyance.  But since I have it, I have fun with it.  As I mentioned, I have clear, grey and turquoise contacts (not together), but I also have about 6 pairs of glasses.  My prescription isn't very bad, and it hasn't changed for years now.

For inexpensive glasses, check out www.zennioptical.com   They have glasses starting at $8 a pair (complete).  I bought 4 pairs of different styles and, including shipping, I paid $36.  They allow me to use them as an accessory if I want, and if I lose them or they break, it's no big deal.

These are the glasses I bought from zenni (of course, you can pay for anti-reflective/glare ($4.95), but I was being cheap):


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 14, 2007)

i agree that they are just an add on to ur everyday look.i think my eyes have been every color under the sun,lmao.Hazel,blue,green,amenyst,gray,alot i know.I always used colorblends cuz they do look more natural.I feel u should do as u plz and like the girls said dont do the cheap beauty supply store kind,go to the professional office.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I feel the same way about people who wear non-prescription glasses, just frames with clear lenses.  Having shitty eyesight's not a trend, it's an annoyance IMO._

 
I totally agree.... I also can't stand it when people wear dark (sun)glasses at night - unless they have some sort of sensitivilty to lighting. WTF?! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I agree; bad vision is an annoyance.  But since I have it, I have fun with it.  As I mentioned, I have clear, grey and turquoise contacts (not together), but I also have about 6 pairs of glasses.  My prescription isn't very bad, and it hasn't changed for years now.

For inexpensive glasses, check out www.zennioptical.com   They have glasses starting at $8 a pair (complete).  I bought 4 pairs of different styles and, including shipping, I paid $36.  They allow me to use them as an accessory if I want, and if I lose them or they break, it's no big deal._

 
Thanks for the link *COBI*. I just had a look and they have rimless specs for under $30!!!!!!!! OMG. I bought mine at my local (small independent) optometrists office, a few years back - for over $500 - and that was with a 30% discount on the frames.

FYI: I'm a MMM/light CCC with grayish-blue-green eyes. They actually can change colors - depending on what I wear. (My mom is bi-racial "brown" and my dad is white.)

I've been "blind as a bat" since freshman year in HS. Back then - 'twas the 80s - I only wore glasses...... (I'm not sure if contacts were as good/comfy as they are now.)

I got my first pair of (clear) regular wear contacts in the mid 90's and also tried the colored regular wear.... but was not impressed. 

About 5 years ago, I did wear some clear disposable Freshlook.... They were ok for a while, but after about 6 or 7 hours I had to take them out. I also tried the FL "Enhancers for light eyes" in Green and Aqua, but they did nothing for me. (FYI: Enhancers have most of the lens lightly colored in one shade, except the outter rim, which is clear. The shading is "see-through" and not opaque.) I wanted to try some more "funky" colors like Hazel, Light Brown and Violet, so the optometrist offered me the FL type for darker eyes. (FYI: They are a blend of colors that partially cover your natural eye color to slightly change the color. The coloring is opaque troughout much of the lens, except for a little clear "peep hole" in the middle, where your pupil is, and the very outter rim..) I absolutely hated this type. They made me feel as if I was peeking through a hole and gave everything I was some sort of halo.... (My slight astigmatism didn't help the matter.)

About 3 years ago, I finally got some (2 weeks) disposable clear Acuvues and they are great. At the same time, I tried out their colored version in Aqua and Green. The Aqua did look kinda fake on me, but I love the Green. They look kinda natural and make my eyes pop - especially on days that I don't wear e/s. (I'm kinda lazy with eye makeup. I mostly fill in and groom my brows, curl my lashes and apply a coat or 2 of mascara.... and that's it. Only for a date, party or clubbing will I go all out with fnacy eye designs.)

Now, I kinda go back and forth, between my clear and green contacts. (I wear my glasses at home.....)


----------



## metalkitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingergirl* 

 
_I say go for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To me, contacts are like an accessorie.  Just as long as you don't go around convincing everyone else they're your natural eyecolor.  I know too many people who do that who are too...hmm..ashamed to admit that they're fake.

I wear Freshlook colorblends in turquoise and they look awesome.  They don't have that fake look about them.  I've had people even ask me, "Are your eyes naturally that color?"  even the front desk woman at the optomitrist's office asked me this when I was shopping for reading glasses. I had to look at this woman...I couldn't believe she was asking me that.  Hello, you work in a place that sells colored contact lens.










I also have freshlook radiance in autumn. Sunrise doesn't do jack diddly.  Eden looks pretty but wasn't for me.  I looked like a cat.






I've also had green, blue, brown and grey.  Blue was UGLY and just yuck.  Green was natural looking that most people couldn't tell.  Grey is fantastic.  Brown gives you like this...I don't know...I didn't like it much.  But you have to go in and try them all out for yourself because just because two people have brown eyes doesn't mean that the colored contacts will look the same.  My friend has brown eyes but when she uses colored contacts by freshlook colorblends, they don't make much of a difference for her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With my natural brown eyes, I can wear any color shadow or liner under the sun. I have some friends with blue eyes that wished they had brown eyes.  For some odd reason, they think they can't pull off eye makeup with them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously don't give a rat's behind what people think._

 
Wowzers, your whole look rocks! I usually don't like red hair in general but you rock it. And I love your eye colors, especially the turquoise. What shade of foundation(s) do you wear? 
Oh, and just to gush some more , you should really put pics of your tattoos up in the photo section... It's hard to find color tattoos on people with darker skin tones.


----------



## metalkitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I agree; bad vision is an annoyance.  But since I have it, I have fun with it.  As I mentioned, I have clear, grey and turquoise contacts (not together), but I also have about 6 pairs of glasses.  My prescription isn't very bad, and it hasn't changed for years now.

For inexpensive glasses, check out www.zennioptical.com   They have glasses starting at $8 a pair (complete).  I bought 4 pairs of different styles and, including shipping, I paid $36.  They allow me to use them as an accessory if I want, and if I lose them or they break, it's no big deal.

These are the glasses I bought from zenni (of course, you can pay for anti-reflective/glare ($4.95), but I was being cheap):



_

 
Thanks for the link! (I've got my eyes on several pairs on that site. Is there anything one should know before ordering from them, where did you hear about it from?)


----------



## COBI (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Thanks for the link! (I've got my eyes on several pairs on that site. Is there anything one should know before ordering from them, where did you hear about it from?)_

 
I found them doing a random search for glasses.  I was a little unsure at first, but figured for $8, I couldn't really go wrong.

As you probably noticed if you looked through the site, a single color is shown on the list page, but when you go into the glasses detail, many come in multiple color choices.  I ordered two more pairs yesterday after posting (one for $9.95 and one for $12.95... I'm getting fancy now.. haha.)

-Keep in mind any with a full thick plastic side (like the pair I bought that is on the bottom left of my pic (my fav in real life)) are more difficult to adjust the arms on to sit properly, particularly if your ears are different heights, which mine are.  Not impossible, just more difficult than the others.  

-For my piece of mind, I measured the glasses I wore at the time to get a general idea of the size relationship since it is hard to determine by simply looking at the picture (all measurements for each pair of glasses are included on the site.)

-The only thing that is sometimes but not always listed on your prescription (if you are ordering them with a prescription and not just for fashion) is your "PPD" (pupillary distance; distance between pupils).  I just asked the floor staff at a Walmart vision center for the measurement.  It literally took them 2 seconds with the contraption they have (looks like a virtual reality eye thing).  I didn't need an appt for them to give it to me.  It does not require an optometrist to do the reading.  It is not typically part of your written prescription, but is part of the ordering process for glasses which is why the techs do it.

That's it.  No surprises.  Comes in a decent case with a bad "skin" on it (peeling) and a nice wiping cloth.  I received my first order last year in under 2 weeks.


----------



## COBI (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_I just had a look and they have rimless specs for under $30!!!!!!!! OMG. I bought mine at my local (small independent) optometrists office, a few years back - for over $500 - and that was with a 30% discount on the frames.

...so the optometrist offered me the FL type for darker eyes. (FYI: They are a blend of colors that partially cover your natural eye color to slightly change the color. The coloring is opaque troughout much of the lens, except for a little clear "peep hole" in the middle, where your pupil is, and the very outter rim..) I absolutely hated this type._

 
I was telling my mom about it last year, and she wears progressive bi-focals (bi-focals with no line), so I was like "oh, never mind, for progressives with anti-reflective (her preference), they start at $43..."  To which she replied that they (her and my stepfather) spend over $300 a pair.  

Freshlook has a couple lines of colors.  My optometrist warned me about the opaque ones for exactly the reason you describe; in certain light levels, you will feel like you are looking through a hole (whene your pupils are larger than the clear opening.)  I did try a sample pair and never bought any because of that.  I use the FL Colorblends (when I'm not wearing clear); the coloring on these is staggered and starts further from the center.  I never see the colored part, and its this blending that helps them look more natural.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2007)

A friend of mine uses that site for his glasses and he loves it. He's got so many different frames it's like shoes for his wife.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont see waering colored contacts as dissin your own ethnicity. i wouldn't get them because i think they look tacky. i guess it depends on how you wear em cause they can look gorgeoius as well


----------



## xoticbrbdoll (Nov 18, 2007)

My opinion is that people should do what makes them happy as far as how they look.

I have heard some people say that makeup, coloring our hair , even piercing our ears let alone anywhere else..is unneccesary and wrong..what ever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its an individual thing and has nothing to do with race, people of all ethnicities do different things to thier appearance.
I personally love when people express themselves in different ways be it piercings, hair color, makeup etc..

I say rock it and if someone wants to judge you about how you look and what you do with your personal appearance ...well they have a little to much time on thier hands..


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 18, 2007)

If they fit correctly, you will not see "color". If anything, glasses limit peripheral vision. I have a delicate face and glasses don't fit my nose well,most are too heavy and look like windows or they overwhelm my face. Contacts are a great alternative!


----------



## COBI (Nov 18, 2007)

This depends on the brand and how bright the light is.  In lower light situation, opaque lens that are normally not a problem can become a problem as your pupil enlarges beyond the beginning of the color.  Opaque colors tend to start the color closer to the center of the lens whereas "blended" lens (such as the freshlook colorblends that I use) start the coloring much further from the center and so you are not likely to ever see the color.

How it fits is generally completely separate from how the brand/line uses color on the lens.  Some people still prefer the opaque despite this "hole" view, but it would drive me crazy.

I tried one pair of "clear" lens that drove me crazy because when I looked at my eyes in the mirror, I could see the blue-visitint (the color that allows you to see the contact in solution or on your finger) end outside of my iris.  It was very slight, but it drove me insane.  It didn't effect my vision at all, but we all have different things that we can ignore and things we can't.


----------



## neverknowsbest1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I HATE, with a passion, when certain people wear color contacts. It is one of my biggest pet peeves. 
When people with_ dark_ brown eye's try to change it, it just looks horrible. Contacts are meant to enhance your eye color. I.e. Light blue to dark blue, hazel to green, etc.
It is just tacky


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 21, 2007)

I think wearing coloured contacts isn't much different then dying your hair...it's just another way to experiment with your appearance. I myself am hoping to get some coloured lenses soon...maybe green or grey!


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I was telling my mom about it last year, and she wears progressive bi-focals (bi-focals with no line), so I was like "oh, never mind, for progressives with anti-reflective (her preference), they start at $43..."  To which she replied that they (her and my stepfather) spend over $300 a pair.  

Freshlook has a couple lines of colors.  My optometrist warned me about the opaque ones for exactly the reason you describe; in certain light levels, you will feel like you are looking through a hole (whene your pupils are larger than the clear opening.)  I did try a sample pair and never bought any because of that.  I use the FL Colorblends (when I'm not wearing clear); the coloring on these is staggered and starts further from the center.  I never see the colored part, and its this blending that helps them look more natural._

 
Hmm.... I'm going to check out the COLORBLENDS.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Lol... XD and yeah, I kind of know how you feel. In all honesty when I see an asian girl with blue contacts I automatically KNOW they're fake. Since brown and blue are pretty much complete opposites, THAT is why I don't want to try it, I'd prefer to go more of thje subtle/natural route. So once i did see an Asian girl w/ blue contacts, she wore them all the time and she was really pretty, but her eyes distracted me too much. I just knew they were unnatural, and trust me, she wasn't fooling anyone with them. 

So, again, I believe wearing 'em for fun and not trying to pass it as your real eye color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have a family member that is full Asian and she has blue eyes. Her family is from Hiroshima which I found out is not so uncommon to see. Also in the area light brown hair can be seen too. She wore brown contacts for her school years just to fit in with the other kids since she grew up in Tokyo.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I have a family member that is full Asian and she has blue eyes. Her family is from Hiroshima which I found out is not so uncommon to see. Also in the area light brown hair can be seen too. She wore brown contacts for her school years just to fit in with the other kids since she grew up in Tokyo._

 
I have never heard of anything like that ever before, and probably most people wouldn't have either because that is just too uncommon where I live. She kind of reminds of Sayuri from Memoirs of a Geisha. I don't know...are blue eyes common in Hiroshima? Interesting.

Yeah, I have seen a lot of Asian girls with light brown hair, but never a different eye color other than dark brown/black, like me. 

If I were her I would totally sport those blue eyes, not try to fit in with everyone else! That is truly unique. Do you have a picture, by any chance?


----------



## luvsic (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually have decided I want to try freshlook colorblends in honey or hazel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get them for Christmas! When I do I'll post pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 25, 2007)

i would love to see that girls eyes as well


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I have never heard of anything like that ever before, and probably most people wouldn't have either because that is just too uncommon where I live. She kind of reminds of Sayuri from Memoirs of a Geisha. I don't know...are blue eyes common in Hiroshima? Interesting.

Yeah, I have seen a lot of Asian girls with light brown hair, but never a different eye color other than dark brown/black, like me. 

If I were her I would totally sport those blue eyes, not try to fit in with everyone else! That is truly unique. Do you have a picture, by any chance?_

 

I'll have to take a look at my computer at my parent's house since I moved out with a new laptop. 

It is really not common, still rare. I can't stop staring at her because it is so unique.


----------



## Film_Noir (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a variety of different colored contacts and I wear them for fun, just like I do hair pieces.  I don't wear them everyday, just every so often.  I do have this thing where I don't wear more than one fake thing at a time so if I wear a hair piece I won't wear colored contacts and vice versa.

Its all fashion to me


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 28, 2007)

I have never seen a 100 percent Asian person with blue eyes unless they had cataracts. I do know that in countries where there have been European occupations like Thailand for example, blue eyed Thai people and green eyed Thais happen, but then again they are mixed and not 100 percent of anything....


----------



## faifai (Dec 5, 2007)

I dug up my old test pairs of lenses so people can see what they look like on an actual person! I'm an NC45.





Freshlook Colorblends in Green










Freshlook Colorblends in Blue





Freshlook Radiance in Autumn





Freshlook Colorblends in Brown





Acuvue 2 Colors in Sapphire​


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 6, 2007)

*im mixed, (caucasian + spanish) and i popped out with like this odd shade of light aqua colored eyes, im an nc45 and i get tonnns of ?s about them being fake or real. even if i wasnt as brown as i am, i still think people would question them

no matter what u look like, someone is always going to say sht like that*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't care for them. I love the natural be yourself look. You can always work your makeup with your eye color. So no contacts for me.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 7, 2007)

damn your gorgeous girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_I dug up my old test pairs of lenses so people can see what they look like on an actual person! I'm an NC45.





Freshlook Colorblends in Green​ 


 




Freshlook Colorblends in Blue​ 




Freshlook Radiance in Autumn​ 




Freshlook Colorblends in Brown​ 





Acuvue 2 Colors in Sapphire​_


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 7, 2007)

I wear contacts. I wear clear ones though. I used to wear them in colors before I had to wear glasses all the time. AHH the HS days (the preglasses era)! 

I had blue and I thought it was a good change from dark brown eyes every once n a while. 

But my question is when I put my contacts in they make my eyes look so red as if im so tired. Can anyone recommed any eye drops that have worked for them with the redness?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingergirl* 

 
_I say go for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To me, contacts are like an accessorie.  Just as long as you don't go around convincing everyone else they're your natural eyecolor.  I know too many people who do that who are too...hmm..ashamed to admit that they're fake.

I wear Freshlook colorblends in turquoise and they look awesome.  They don't have that fake look about them.  I've had people even ask me, "Are your eyes naturally that color?"  even the front desk woman at the optomitrist's office asked me this when I was shopping for reading glasses. I had to look at this woman...I couldn't believe she was asking me that.  Hello, you work in a place that sells colored contact lens.










I also have freshlook radiance in autumn. Sunrise doesn't do jack diddly.  Eden looks pretty but wasn't for me.  I looked like a cat.

I seriously don't give a rat's behind what people think._

 
AHHH ur gorgeous!!!!!...I love Freshlook Colorblends

But once I found they grey ones i didn't even bother trying any onther colors b/c i loove them!
I do wear them everyday but thats only b/c they are prescription and I can't see otherwise..and I don't do glasses...ever.

I never try to convince people that they are my real eye color...the only thing is when people ask me in a stupid way like, "Are those your real eyes?" then I will say yes b/c thats dumb! MY EYES ARE REAL!! just the color isn't. HAHA
But otherwise I always tell people that they're contacts.

And I think it sooo stupid that people would think that people with colored contacts are trying to be something they're not because the not color of your eyes, the clothes you wear, nor how much makeup you decide to wear is going to change who you are.

And some people..I'm not directing this at anyone at all...need to realize that its just as annoying and upsetting when people are like "oh your pretty, why do you wear so much makeup?" and "oh you have pretty eyes, why do you wear contacts?" I just think if someone chooses to wear makeup or contacts its no one else's business but their own.

Thats all I've got to say.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_I wear contacts. I wear clear ones though. I used to wear them in colors before I had to wear glasses all the time. AHH the HS days (the preglasses era)! 

I had blue and I thought it was a good change from dark brown eyes every once n a while. 

But my question is when I put my contacts in they make my eyes look so red as if im so tired. Can anyone recommed any eye drops that have worked for them with the redness?_

 
Get a preservative free brand, like Refresh.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_ 
But my question is when I put my contacts in they make my eyes look so red as if im so tired. Can anyone recommed any eye drops that have worked for them with the redness?_

 
I like Rohto V eye drops...they're amazing!! and they make your eyes feel really good...I can't explain it..it's like a cooling sensation...haha I sound like a commercial lmao


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Get a preservative free brand, like Refresh._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I like Rohto V eye drops...they're amazing!! and they make your eyes feel really good...I can't explain it..it's like a cooling sensation...haha I sound like a commercial lmao_

 
Thanks, I will have to look into them both..


----------



## dany06 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I have no problem with wearing colored contacts. I wear colored contacts all the time. The fact that I cant see without them is the main reason why i wear them. Its just like choosing a pair of frames. I get the vision I need in the color I want. It is as simple as that. 

I had a few people ask me why dont you wear your natural color or your natural eyes? I mean before they commented on how pretty my eyes were they didnt even know that I was wearing contacts. Whether you wear colored  contacts or clear they are going to make your eyes so much bigger. My natural eyes dont open  wide but when I pop in some contacts my eyes the look  huge. That's not how I look naturally. And its stupid for them to tell me to wear my natural eyes. I cant see out of them.

I know many people wear colored contacts not just for the need. If your favorite color is blue and you just want to wear that color in your eyes then go ahead and do it. There is no reason not to. With the trying to change ethnicity thing just totally screw that comment. I dont even want to get started with that.

Freshlook ColorBlended in my opinion are on the better side of colored contacts that you can get straight from your eye doctor or any store that sales colored contacts in non prescription.

But let me tell you there are way better options out there but you will have to get them online. Check out LENSAHOLICS - Login. This site is all about colored contacts. I am in love with the Solotica brand and have about 4 of this brands colors.


----------



## sunrisesunset (Jan 12, 2008)

eh its their choice, but not everyone can pull it off.. ill perfer stick to my brown eyes though!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 12, 2008)

i think colour contacts are fun.  I'm considering getting them as well.  You can get the monthy ones and get a different colour each month.  Heck, I'm Asian and I'm willing to wear purple contacts too! LOL  I think of contacts similar to a piece of clothing or stylish glasses - you can wear whatever colour you want.

About your stupid roomate:
I'm Asian too and I dye my hair a lot.  My natural hair colour is black and the only other way to dye your hair is Lighter.  It's really stupid how people say that Asians want to be "white" when they dye their hair.  Like hello, is there anything darker than black?  I've dyed my hair from natural black, to brown, to red, and right now I'm a blonde.  Don't get me wrong, I like my black hair and I've even dyed it back to black as well.  It doesn't mean I want to be "white."  I like changing my looks.  It's sad that your roomate is so ignorant!

I've always wanted grey eyes and honey.  Go for it!  You'll look stunning and your eyes will pop!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i think colour contacts are fun. I'm considering getting them as well. You can get the monthy ones and get a different colour each month. Heck, I'm Asian and I'm willing to wear purple contacts too! LOL I think of contacts similar to a piece of clothing or stylish glasses - you can wear whatever colour you want.

About your stupid roomate:
I'm Asian too and I dye my hair a lot. My natural hair colour is black and the only other way to dye your hair is Lighter. It's really stupid how people say that Asians want to be "white" when they dye their hair. Like hello, is there anything darker than black? I've dyed my hair from natural black, to brown, to red, and right now I'm a blonde. Don't get me wrong, I like my black hair and I've even dyed it back to black as well. It doesn't mean I want to be "white." I like changing my looks. It's sad that your roomate is so ignorant!

I've always wanted grey eyes and honey. Go for it! You'll look stunning and your eyes will pop!_

 
THANK YOU for saying this.  It's true, if you have black hair and brown eyes...you can only really go lighter!  Black colored contacts (like dialated eyes) aren't my thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so I would love to go for green or even violet to mix things up.  Doesn't mean that I don't like who I am.  It's like makeup--you try out different things to throw some variety into your life.  Some things work, others don't, but it's the journey not the destination which makes life interesting IMHO.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm Mexican and I'd get shit from my family for doing the "fake look".  I had very light blond hair for being as dark as I am and it looked AWESOME!! My colorist was seriously talented. I think when you have dark skin and go to blond it has to be that perfect shade or else it looks cheap and trashy. Then I bought some super bright blue contacts, totally unnatural, totally fun.  It's not like I was trying convince anyone they were real, I was just having fun with a different look.  I got more compliments on them than complaints and I was impressed to see I could rock the "fake" so well, lol!!! I thought it looked really hot, but I got bored with it eventually and went back to something more natural.  I will rock it again when I move back out west haha.

Anyway, I'd tell your friend to stop being such a hater.  It's a temporary way to change your _look_, not your ethnicity.  

I can post pics with my contacts if you like.  Or if you search past posts, you can probably find them from when I previously posted pics.


----------



## Fairyphoebe (Jan 20, 2008)

I love wearing colored contacts. As I have medium-dark brown eyes it´s difficult for me to find contact lenses that won´t make me look completely fake, but I found some:

Freshlookcolor blends in grey...I love it. My father has grey eyes-now I look like his daughter


----------



## misskeisha (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairyphoebe* 

 
_I love wearing colored contacts. As I have medium-dark brown eyes it´s difficult for me to find contact lenses that won´t make me look completely fake, but I found some:

Freshlookcolor blends in grey...I love it. My father has grey eyes-now I look like his daughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Very pretty! I have the same brand and color contacts as you and I get many compliments on them. I love how they have grey with hazel and green specks in them. I also have clear disposable contacts for days when I want neither glasses nor colored contacts.


----------



## strawberry (Feb 16, 2008)

i am NW35 and i always wear coloured contact. i like it as it makes my eyes bigger and somehow brighten my face. idk how to explain it but it does! i personally doesn't like freshlook colorblends as i cannot wear it for a long time or else it hurts! but maybe it is just me coz my sis likes it a lot. my fav colour for all time will be grey as i have black hair and dark brown eyes. green also look nice on me but i cannot wear honey coz its too yellow on me..

these are some of my pics in contacts!

*GREY*






*HONEY






GREEN






HAZEL






*P.S: sorry for the huge pictures!!


----------



## priss (Feb 18, 2008)

i personally dont wear colored contacts now.  but, i did for a year or so when i was in college.  as a makeup lover its hard for me to bash colored contacts any more then acrylic nails, hair color or make up itself. im 32 years old and havent seen my natural haircolor since i was in 7th grade.  my colorist had to tell me i was gray about 4 years ago!!!

imo, these are all ways of enhancing what you have or just creating a "look" in general.  the only time i think colored contacts, makeup, nails or anything else is inappropriate is when you are doing these things to be or become something you are not.  if you are comfortable with yourself then do yo thang girl, go 'head with ya bad self.

hell,  dollar discount stores around here sell colored contacts for 25 bucks.  it hard NOT to see them everywhere for that price.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 19, 2008)

Oops, Double Post.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 19, 2008)

Personally, I think they just look fake.  I went through the trend like 15 years ago when they were first introduced.  And I never kidded myself that people thought they were my real eye color, and it had nothing to do with wanting to be white, it was wanting to try something new.  

I really take issue with the dark-skinned black girls who try and sport the blue ones, and wear them EVERY FREAKIN' DAY.  We all know they aren't your real eye color, they look fake as hell.  And during a conversation, they are extremely distracting, and look odd, not being able to see the iris.  I know this Brazilian chick who wears green contacts everyday, and they just look silly, in addition to her big faux ta-ta's and ass implants.

And what's so wrong with brown eyes?  Brown is beautiful, remember?  Just rock the brown eyes and be happy with what you've got, instead of trying to change every single thing on your body.


----------



## bitterswt76 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am black (light skinned) and I used to wear hazel contacts. A lot of people will disagree with me, but I've always felt it's okay for women to have 2-3 fake items on their body at a time. So if you have fake contacts, then fake hair and nails are okay. But when you add more than 3 at a time, it doesn't matter how great you look, it seems like you are trying too hard. It also seems  guys appreciate you less, because most of them are into 'the real thing' and too much fake is a bad thing. 

I am not saying anything bad about anyone who regularly lives beyond the 3 rule, but it's a personal thing I live by. 

I think if the contacts look realistic, it's ok. It does bother me to see someone wearing purple, light green or BRIGHT, light blue eyes when no matter what they were mixed with, there is no way on this planet their eyes could ever look like that. 

Hair, makeup, clothes, nails, and eyes..they are all accesories to your look. If it's over the top, no matter how many compliments you get, believe that the majority of the world thinks you look rediculous and they are too nice not to tell you. 

For example: Lil' Kim. She just doesn't look right.

So just to clarify- any of these items are what I consider enhancements

Eyelashes
Acrylic/other nails
Extensions/braids/wigs/ponytails
Breast implants
Contacts
Butt implants

If you have implants, then you should only have 2 fake additional items on you at any time. Again, you don't have to agree, just the way I feel. The only fake things I wear these days are hair and occasionally nails. Everything else is real.


----------



## priss (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bitterswt76* 

 
_ I am not saying anything bad about anyone who regularly lives beyond the 3 rule, but it's a personal thing I live by. 
_

 

just so you know, i have copied and pasted what you typed and emailed it to all of my girlfriends.  it will also be my mission to spread that rule from this day forward.

i was laughing so hard because although i never thought about it------it seems so true.  generally speaking 3 things is about all you can get away with without looking like you truly are trying be something/ somebody else.

i also polled my husband and his friends and they looked puzzled for a minute and then slowly started to admit that even though they never identified the RULE OF 3's as we now call it (yes we named it)- they have all been unconsciously living by it.

one of the guys even pointed out that the last thing he wants is to end up with "ol girl from the movie im gonna git you sukka-  you that broad who ended up bald and one legged after she took all that s**t off?"  and thats really is a quote ladies. ive gotten a few email replies and text messages about it since i started typing this reply and still- more and more people are agreeing with you.

they too say that its not necessarily a "hard" rule but it is a very good standard.  one even said in order to violate the rule of 3"s youd better have spent a lot of money to get away with it.  she says you better have top notch ellin levar $3,000 weave; las vegas showgirl implants, and those $500 lash extensions.  and even at that you still only get ONE more.

ok i just read that out loud to my husband and his brother and they agree. but still wanted to make it known that if you had all that high end stuff you would be the chick they date or kick it with--- not marry and take home to momma.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont really like them... people should just embrace brown eyes... i mean i have green and im NC41.. but at the end of the day, who the hell looks at my eyes?
I think colored contacts are ok for parties, events, fun etc, but never worn everyday, you'll forget your real self eventually!
Plus... in my opinion, brown is the most beautiful color, I wish i had them, but you dont see me rushing out to get color contacts...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_ok i just read that out loud to my husband and his brother and they agree. but still wanted to make it known that if you had all that high end stuff you would be the chick they date or kick it with--- not marry and take home to momma._

 
LMAO!! Right!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLaundale* 

 
_I really take issue with the dark-skinned black girls who try and sport the blue ones, and wear them EVERY FREAKIN' DAY.  We all know they aren't your real eye color, they look fake as hell.  And during a conversation, they are extremely distracting, and look odd, not being able to see the iris._

 
This is so true.  I actually have a girl that works at a store in my territory and when I have to go in and talk to her I can't stop looking at her crazy ass eyes.  She's Hispanic with fair skin but she has dark hair and these blue/grey contacts when you can see her eyes are clearly dark brown. She looks like an alien.  Geez.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 23, 2008)

colour contacts rarely look half decent, what people dont realise is that brown eyes are never just 'brown' they have different tones, and shades in them, so embrace that instead, much more unique, nothing attratcive about looking like you coloured your eyes in with a highlighter ( u know flourescent green, blue, PURPLE ( WTF???) jajajaj u get the message)


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 23, 2008)

I tried gray contacts and I have hazel brown eyes. They looked awesome on with my black hair but I can't see with them (even with my prescription). I get a hazyness or like an underwater effect when wearing them and find it hard to look at things so I can't wear them unless I want to strain my eyes. Which I was a bit disappointed by. They were the acuvue colored contacts.

I've only worn them twice. For Halloween and when I took some pictures last winter. Has anyone else had this problem and maybe can suggest colored contacts in a light blue or gray that I won't have that problem with?

This is what they look like on me.

http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs22/i/20...annaBanana.jpg

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs25/i/20...annaBanana.jpg


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Iv'e seen asian girls with grey contacts & I think it's pretty. Wearing colored contacts is like wearing an accessory.

I personally, don't wear them but I don't have a prob. with someone who does. It's your eyes, do whatever you want


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

I want some! I think it'll be fun. Add a new dimension of drama. I mean we wear eyeshadows - they're not our "natural color." So what's the hold back with contacts? For me, it's just another way to modify/enhance/play/dabble and have fun. Plus it's not permanent. You CAN take them out...

I say if you wanna get them, then get them. You're obviously curious... It doesn't have anything to do with discomfort or content. 

And you've just reminded me to do just that. So thank you


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

id really like to try them. I wear glasses for "eye relief" basically, when im drafting/drawing/sewing or reading and my eyes get tried and i start to have blurred vision or see spots.
i have hazel eyes. I dry my hair ginger and am fair with freckles, i've always wanted to have greener eyes. And i've always wondered how i would look with blue. My brother and i look a lot a like and he has blue eyes. Obviously, they suit him, but for some reason, i think i would look weird with them.
i'd love to try and see though.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 19, 2008)

hmmm...I always wanted some, but they seem a little cliched, know what I mean?  They do look great on some folks and not so great on others, I think you have to consider your skin tone when choosin a color


----------



## shedevil185 (Aug 19, 2008)

I had hazel contacts for 8 years [12-20], and while I liked them, I felt like such a fraud everytime someone would gush over my eyes. Almost every single time I'd go out, a stranger would ask me about my eyes.


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 20, 2008)

What do I think of coloured contacts?  I personally think they're fine when they look natural or flattering or just plain nice.  I wouldn't have a problem with, say, something like hazel contacts on a black woman or grey eyes on an Asian - just cause they're fun - but I HATE specifically when Asians wear blue contacts.  They're one of my absolute pet peeves.  And I'm usually tolerant with these kinds of things, too - it's just that ONE thing.  
I know it's personal preference, but I can't stand looking those people in the eye, I'm sorry.  It just seems so fake and I-want-to-look-white to me. 
 I KNOW that's not true to some people, but I hate it, I'm sorry.  I can't look past the obvious, I'm-trying-too-hard fakeness of it.  But that's JUST my opinion, and I'm usually not opinionated about anything that could pass as artsy or creative or fun, which I think coloured contacts are - it's just the Asians with fake blue eyes that annoy me.  Especially if they keep their black hair.  Then it's just glaringly bad and not very creative, if you ask me.  




But anyways.  I want to get coloured contacts myself, though obviously never in blue.  Maybe hazel, or even purple!  Seriously, I have the darkest brown eyes and I wear glasses ALL day EVERY day, since I have no choice and I'm as blind as a damn bat, but lots of people have come up to me and said "Your purple eyes are pretty!" or "Why are your eyes/irises purple?!"  Wtf?  It's not my glasses, since they're perfectly clear and the frames are brown.  It's probably the lighting, but why not run with the idea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Plus, purple is my fave colour ever!






EDIT: 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bitterswt76* 

 
_......

If you have implants, then you should only have 2 fake additional items on you at any time. Again, you don't have to agree, just the way I feel. The only fake things I wear these days are hair and occasionally nails. Everything else is real._

 
I agree with pretty much everything you've said; fantastic little rule/theory you came up with there.  Just don't BE fake.  It doesn't matter if you're trying to be or not, but when you go too far you just become too artificial.  Plain and simple.  
And I know you said you're not fond of abnormal-coloured contacts, and I agree they are SO not suitable for daily wear and are SO overly distracting if you do, but they surely can't hurt every once in a while?  It just seems so fun.  I love my brown eyes; they look like chocolate.  But I love purple too, ya know? =]  Every once in a while.  

As for the "three rule" .... love it by the way .... and I've never dyed my hair in my life, nor do I plan to.  MAYBE a couple highlights, but I always get compliments on my natural, unprocessed hair just as it is, and I'm not gonna ruin that for a temporary fashion fix.  But anywhoo....


Just my two cents!  Sorry for the long-ish post, I can't helps it!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried colored contacts one time before (in amethyst purple) and for some reason they just irritated the heck out of my eyes. I wanted to like them so much, but they just weren't for me


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 20, 2008)

I think they're fine, when they look complimentary, and not crazy, fake, and out of place. I wear them on occasion, and they are close to my natural color... more like a highlight, I guess, since they don't obscure my natural brown at all, and most people don't even notice.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 29, 2008)

I like colored contacts. Personally I don't think it necessarily means you are being "fake" if you wear them. I mentioned this previously, as long as you don't pretend they are your real eye color then it's cool by me. I think they are super fun!

I have the colorblend in grey (see pics below). Unfortunately they are super uncomfortable. Not only do I get a halo around my field of vision but they move around a lot. Because of this I have yet to wear them for an evening out. It's too bad cause I really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is not a great pic but it shows the contacts well.





Compare with my natural dark brown eyes.


----------



## missmakeup (Aug 29, 2008)

I really wanted to try the gray and honey colored contacts, but I've never come around to getting them because I've been so busy with school and everything. I have astigmatism and I heard from one of my friends that Freshlook Colorblends Torics or something like that is for people with astigmatism. Is that true? Does it really feel okay on the eyes? I really want to get these contacts so I could get rid of these glasses (of fourteen freaking years) and play up my eyes with some MAC eyeshadows and liners. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## anmackey85 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have Freshlook color contacts in grey and I love them. I don't think of it as trying to change my ethnicity or selling out I just like the variety. I don't were them all the time because I really don't like putting them in all the time (and I nap a lot and I'm scared of ruining my eyes). 






I think they look kinda natural


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe in being natural and natural beauty is most flattering! be happy w/ what God gave you and WORK IT! lol sorry to step on any toes but it drives me INSANE to see NC55 and NW43 type women wearing green, gray, and blue contacts I mean COME ON!!! you look crazy... but hey if you love it and it boosts you self esteem go for it but I PROMISE you, you look SOOOOOOOO much better without xoxo


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_I believe in being natural and natural beauty is most flattering! be happy w/ what God gave you and WORK IT! lol sorry to step on any toes but it drives me INSANE to see NC55 and NW43 type women wearing green, gray, and blue contacts I mean COME ON!!! you look crazy... but hey if you love it and it boosts you self esteem go for it but I PROMISE you, you look SOOOOOOOO much better without xoxo_

 

OMG..I just jumped back from my PC because I have a feeling we are about to witness an online  Hurricane Ike with this post...But I have to admit this cracked me up to read..Because I agree somewhat when I see some people with them on... but I also feel to each their own. I think if you get the ones that flatter you and they don't scream "OBVIOUSLY FAKE" then they look okay. But we all want what we don't have most times...I have light eyes and I wish I had the Janet Jackson black eyes...and the body...and the money...OK I got off topic...


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

They don't bother me at all when I see someone wearing them, I think they're fun! I tried them once, but I was VERY happy that I didn't like them, just because I was like 'wow these are going to be a PAIN to put in everyday', lol. but I have light golden-brown eyes, and they really do SUIT me. I felt I looked very weird (and everyone else did to) with contacts in..But if you try them and you feel they enhance your beauty then go ahead! Also, I feel it's really hard to tell someone to be happy with what they have, when they are unhappy with it, ya know? jmo...  **p.s. *anmackey*, the grey contacts do suit you very well! Grey is what I tried, along with green and they made _*ME*_ look like an alien lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmakeup* 

 
_I really wanted to try the gray and honey colored contacts, but I've never come around to getting them because I've been so busy with school and everything. I have astigmatism and I heard from one of my friends that Freshlook Colorblends Torics or something like that is for people with astigmatism. Is that true? Does it really feel okay on the eyes? I really want to get these contacts so I could get rid of these glasses (of fourteen freaking years) and play up my eyes with some MAC eyeshadows and liners. Thanks a bunch!_

 

I have astigmatism as well, but thankfully, I'm able to get away with wearing regular disposables instead of torics. If you can get Freshlook Colorblends RADIANCE, instead of the regular Colorblends, I'd recommend those, because I honestly feel like regular Colorblends look garishly fake on most people, BUT they are the most natural looking commercially available colored contacts, if that makes any sense. Colorblend Radiance lenses don't really obscure or hide your natural color; they  create more dimension by adding highlights and darker tones, which is more suitable for darker eye colors in my opinion. If you have medium to light eyes, though, the regular colorblends are good.


----------



## Miss Lore (Sep 22, 2008)

I Love My Grey lenses, as someone said earlier it all depends on the brand. I wear Freshlook Colourblends, they are the best IMO, 

I like that i can switch up my look dramatically


----------



## carandru (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with colored contacts. I do however see something wrong with cheap obviously fake colored contacts.  Eyes, no matter what color, are never only one color and a lot of the colors of cheaper contacts would never exist in nature on anyone.  I remember when I was in high school, my friends and I would buy colored contacts from the beauty supply.  We thought we were doing it! Lol, looking back at those pics I looked like a hazel eyed fool.  Especially since my contacts were just hazel and didn't any of the normal eyes features.

So, if you want to be a blue, green, gray, purple eyed diva go for it. Just make sure you get some realistic looking contacts.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 23, 2008)

i dont think someone who is african american/hispanic/or asian look wrong or fake wearing colored contacts. I've seen some beautiful african american woman who have natural colored beautiful green eyes and they look beautiful with it. I think wearing colored contacts to change ur look up is fine every once in a while. Even if they're a crazy color like gray or purple, it looks hot and different. I think you should go for it ! i' have actually seen alot of asians wear gray contacts and i think it looks really nice on them, and i dont get that whole 'tryna be white' thing, its not like ure going in for some massive surgery to get ur eyes reshaped. Go for it grl !


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_! i' have actually seen alot of asians wear gray contacts and i think it looks really nice on them, and i dont get that whole 'tryna be white' thing, its not like ure going in for some massive surgery to get ur eyes reshaped.  for it grl !_

 
I have to be honest I have never heard  that black/asian/hispanic people that wear colored contacts are trying to be white?? I have no idea how anyone could think or say something like that when eye color is not race specific? I guess I don't get that whole thought?


----------



## na_pink (Nov 2, 2008)

i have dark brown eyes.. and i have had contacts before but like honey coloured and they look quite natural and i really dont givva damn if anyone thinks im trying to be white pink or blue .. they are my eyes .. infact I just finished ordering some yesterday .. yeaa meee


----------



## subsandwich (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_I wear colored contacts and personally I think wearing colored contacts, dying your hair, wearing makeup are all the same. Its hypocritical for someone to say you are trying to be a different ethnicity than you are because you want to try something different and then they go ahead and do something different to themselves. Its all for fun and its not like you really believe you are changing who you are just by changing something in your look._

 

Amen to that, girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, I'm an asian in my teens and I'm perfectly happy with my dark brown eyecolor.  If I ever get colored contacts I think that I'd get light brown to give my eyes that gorgeous glow from within. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its STUPID how some people think that we're trying to become "more white" by wearing colored contacts, it's totally about enhancing a feature or bringing it out more.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 2, 2008)

It's a NAY for me, but do what makes u happy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

Honestly I do find colour contacts weird if they are an unlikely colour for the person's race. For example, blue on a black person, gray on an asian person, or purple on anyone....to each their own though. I would never say wear blue contacts coz I know it would look fake on me. 

My eyes are hazel-ish (light brown with bits of green and gray) and I have tried green contacts before and they looked very real. Most of my family has green eyes so on me it looked natural too. I don't like to wear coloured contacts though, my eye colour is nice as is and I like that it changes based on the makeup i'm wearing.


----------



## amber_j (Nov 3, 2008)

I have violet contacts (Freshlook) that I bought years ago for fun specifically because I wanted something completely different. They actually looked better than the blue, green, hazel and grey ones.

I only wear them every now and then, and have always had great compliments from people of all ages and backgrounds. Sure, some people have told me they look fake and strange. But, duh - I'm Black! Of course they're fake!

For me, it's like wearing a crazy bright blue eye look for a night out - it's temporary, fun, and hurts no-one.

In the words of the song, "Do what you like!"


----------



## bebexo (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear contacts in pure hazel and they look very natural on me. I have also had honey before and they looked orange on me it looked very fakee!


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 5, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about color contacts.

When I was allowed to wear contacts when I turned 16, I got the ColorBlends in Brown, which looked light brown on me because I have naturally dark brown eyes. A lot of people thought they were my natural eye color. I wore that color for seven years, but now I prefer clear ones because I look back on pictures and they look fake. 

Now, I am completely against GUYS with COLORED CONTACTS!!! Nothing turns me off and makes my crotch de-tingle that a black guy in turquise contacts! It's not attractive and it makes you look like play for the other team.

I need to get my cuz into some clear contacts because she's rocking the Honey contacts and no one has the heart to tell her eyes remind them of Michael Jackson's in his Thriller video.


----------



## kaloresxcierre (Nov 6, 2008)

i LOVED my color contacts. i hated to let them go. but if you feel like you want something new. GO FOR IT. but like someone said earlier, dont get the cheap looking ones.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it depends on the brand of of contacts and the brand of person.

I can't stand seeing nasty looking hood rats wear blue/purple/green and so on. And I agree with the person who said I HATE THEM ON MEN, PERIOD! 

Other than that, I think they're awesome. Some people can really rock them. I had some teal ones when I was in high school. I didn't expect it to be a natural color, nor did I want to be something I wasn't, I just thought it would look wild, and it did. I loved it and so did everyone else! I haven't worn any since high school, but I wouldn't be opposed to trying them again. I may even get some honey colored ones for the Twilight premier.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 6, 2008)

Double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lo siento.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I believe people will wear whatever they want and I leave it at that.  I don't care if men wear contacts -- I don't see why they shouldn't, coloured contacts are not necessarily only for women.  I don't care if a black woman wants to wear blue/yellow/green/purple/grey contacts, it's her prerogative.  Sure it might not look natural and freaky but some people just don't care about that, and I don't blame them.  I say, I'll let you do you and you let me do me -- don't like it, keep it moving because in the end, the only opinion that matters is my own.

What I cannot stand is when people insinuate you wear coloured contacts to try and be someone else.  That seems to be main fallback for people of colour to throw against someone who wears coloured contacts.  "Oh, they're trying to be white."  Seriously, that is so ignorant and just so lame.  ATTN:  Find a new insult because it's getting old.  Not to mention, it holds no validity to the majority of people who wear coloured contacts.  For me, they are an accessory and I like the ability to change my look with switching up my eye colour.

To agree with others: PLEASE DO NOT GET CHEAP CONTACTS FROM THE BEAUTY SUPPLY STORE!  Those contacts make you look like you coloured in your eyes with highlighter.  Not a good look for anyone.  If you are going to be putting something into your eye, make sure it is of highest quality and have it checked out by your optometrist.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm too lazy to read through this whole thread so I'll probably restate what others have already said:

I see colored contacts the same way I see coloring your hair.
Dark hair is beautiful, but adding golden brown highlights can really brighten the dark hair and give it a little more vibrancy.
That's the same as a brown eyed girl getting subtle hazel contacts.
Now, if someone with dark hair goes ahead and bleaches their hair platinum blond, it's sorta like getting those light gray contacts. And dying your hair bright pink is almost like getting pink contacts.
I feel like contacts can show a lot of personality (sort of like makeup), enhance ones features. 

I can see how someone would see a non-white girl with blue contacts and say she's trying to look more white. And that could be the case for some people. But a lot of people just wear them for fun. Like a wig or some false lashes.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 7, 2008)

I say, why the heck not?!

I have always thought, if I was a white girl, I'd be dying my hair all sorts of different colors, not because I'm unhappy with my hair, but just because I can. I feel it's the same with contacts. It's just another beauty thing. It doesn't necessarily mean the person is unhappy with their eye color or wants to be white.

I have brown eyes and I'm happy with my eye color, but I do have a pair of tinted red contacts. They give my eyes an interesting maroonish glow.


----------



## safi (Nov 8, 2008)

I say if you want to wear them, more power to you.  And like the others say, dont get them from the beauty supply store lol..go to the eye doctor so you cant the type that are right for your eyes.

I wore colored contacts mostly back in high school.  First I had Amethyst (what was i thinking walking around with purple eyes???) and then I had Pure Hazel (both Freshlook colorblends).  Now, I have an astigmatism which requires me to wear special lenses with a small weight on them so they don't move all over when I blink.  I was young and didnt want to pay the extra money for toric colored lenses and I ended up paying the price.  Most of the time my vision was fuzzy and they gave me horrible headaches.  I also hated the way they looked in pictures, because they would move around sometimes I looked like I had a lazy eye (not the best look).

The reason why I wore colored contacts was because I didnt think my almost black eyes were special enough.  Now I've grown up and I love them because they're "mysterious" lol...I think something else that played a factor in leaving behind color contacts was make-up, i feel its a better way for me to enhance my eyes.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys! I would love to try them out..just nervous as to what colors will look subtle but gorgeus..I'm south asian btw and I'm NC42 so...please help with some suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

if you want to! do it.. I sometimes wear tinted blue ones but i do have them in a prescription..i wouldnt wear them if i didnt need prescirption though xx


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey guys! I would love to try them out..just nervous as to what colors will look subtle but gorgeus..I'm south asian btw and I'm NC42 so...please help with some suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks_

 
im nc42 aswell hun and both my pair are blue and grey- check those out and see how they look on xx


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think to each is there own, if colored contacts make you feel beautiful then go for it!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 2, 2010)

I love wearing them when I did wear them, haven't bought any in a while. They can change up your entire look in just a matter of seconds.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 2, 2010)

I go through phases were I decide all of a sudden that i'm going to wear contacts. I've worn brown, purple, green and grey and grey is my favourite! Mind you i've had an unopen pair of grey contacts sitting in my bathroom for about a year, just can't be asked to pop them in these days lol.

But I think they're fun and can really add to a makeup look!


----------



## sparklemint (Jun 2, 2010)

I think they can be a fun way to change things up, but on some people it can look a little too artificial for my liking. I've seen the obsession over "colored eyes" (isn't brown a color too?) that people in my community have and while I know alot of people who wear colored contacts for fun, I know some others who wear them constantly because they find their brown eyes unattractive and that's just sad.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I havent seen a pair that doesnt look super fake in person, I don't like them!


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

definitely go to the eye store and give it a try to see what colors suit you.  i am asian and i was thinking about getting some colored contacts as well to try something different.


----------



## divineflygirl (Sep 16, 2010)

My husband and I always argue about this issue. I personally have always wanted to try out a pair of colored contacts, just for the change in my look. I have brown eyes now, but have always wanted to try hazel or a golden brown hue. I'm too chicken to venture far out in left field with the blues, greens, etc... He swears that he will die if I put in colored contacts. Maybe I should just surprise him one day? *L* His issues really stem with a few women he dated who wore colored contacts and never, ever took them out. He said he couldn't remember ever seeing either of the girls without the contacts. Plus he said they looked cheap and fake.

Personally, I think you do what you will. Whatever feels most comfortable to you, do it! The change in color may be fun!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think they're tacky, and people look weird because their pupils seem fixed.  Also, the people of color who wear them always seem to have some type of self-hatred issues going on.  Gross.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 16, 2010)

I am a true believer in the phrase "to each his own".  I'll tell you, though, I have noticed that a lot of ladies with the colored contacts usually also love to rock other artificial looks.  I work with a younger WOC who you can look at and immediately tell she is high maintenance (once she opens her mouth she proves it, LOL!).  She wears the really weird, alien-like, grayish colored contacts, has a weave that's out of this world (i.e. it's "OW" -- *obvious* weave), wears braces, and is always talking about having "work done".  I often wonder to myself why her own good looks aren't enough for her.


----------

